# How to prevent access to drives in Windows in XP for other users!!



## Prince Sinha (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably,  we can prevent access to the drives like A, B, C, and D using gpedit.msc. But there are also drives like E, F, G and so on. How can I prevent the access to the drives E and F or say any specified drives? Here in gpedit.msc, if we enable that option to prevent access to drives then it prevents access for Administrator accounts too.. Is there any way to enable that option for certain users? If there is any, I would like to know...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 15, 2011)

^^ for that u will need to set up a domain level group policy which i think is not possible in winxp but what u can do is that from the administrator a/c use the option make this folder private so the other users will not be able to access that folder but the fs should be NTFS and protect the Administrator a/c by a password


----------



## Prince Sinha (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you saying me to make any folder private by creating password. I know it can be done. My operating system itself gives option to make My Documents private plus I transfer My Documents to another drive else than system drive by changing its target to any folder created in other drive..

_But I am still not satisfied by you answer. I read in any forum ( I don't really remember its name) that it can be done but the process  was stated in sort-cut that I was not able to understand since I am not a power user._
*Thanks!!*


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 19, 2011)

Well It can be done. I don't remember the Exact process. but here we go

login with Administer account 

Your Disk should be NTFS

You administer account should have passwords

That other users should not have administer privileges, their account should be standard.

Now Right click on Drives which You like restrict access from another users

click on Properties and go to Security Tab.. 

click on Edit. then select user from list .If user not in list then click on add. type user name in box and then on right, click on check names. then click OK

 after selecting that user, below u will see list  with check boxes. so just deny every thing. 

Work done.. click ok and Exit the Dialog box.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ In case you are using XP Home, the Security tab will be missing. You need to search and download to install this - see How Do I See the Security tab in XP Home? for instructions...

Also remember - Deny access has higher priority over allow access. So, DONT GIVE DENY COMMAND FOR ALL USERS and then specify allow access to administrators - It wont work that way...

Arun


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't said that ,I particularly said Select the User & then Deny Access for that particular user..I don't know about XP Home Edition Never used that.. Their is a simple solution if you don't see security Tab even in Pro Edition.. well let the OP reply If needed I will provide It..


----------



## Prince Sinha (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I dont see security tab in the properties of the drive that I want to block.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 21, 2011)

which version of windows Xp u r using ? 
Home or Prof


----------



## Prince Sinha (Oct 21, 2011)

OK!!! Problem solved. I installed the tab as according to sakumar79 and followed the process of clmlbx.. Now I can restrict the access to any drives for any users.. Thanks guys. 

*Special thanks to clmlbx and saKumar79*


----------



## avishek_12000 (Sep 30, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Well It can be done. I don't remember the Exact process. but here we go
> 
> login with Administer account
> 
> ...




Brother I have done everything but by mistake I deny Full control and now Drive is not accessible even from administrator, Please help.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2012)

By Default Xp Pro ( did not use any home Ed. so can't tell ) don't show the security tab - here's how to make it visible without downloading anything 

1. Open Folder Options in Control Panel or Open My Computer ( or a explorer window ) > Select Tools ( Top Left Side ) > Folder Options.
2. On the View tab, under Advanced settings, clear the check/tick mark from Use simple file sharing [Recommended].
3. Click on Apply and Ok.

The Security tab shpuld be visible now.


----------



## avishek_12000 (Oct 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> By Default Xp Pro ( did not use any home Ed. so can't tell ) don't show the security tab - here's how to make it visible without downloading anything
> 
> 1. Open Folder Options in Control Panel or Open My Computer ( or a explorer window ) > Select Tools ( Top Left Side ) > Folder Options.
> 2. On the View tab, under Advanced settings, clear the check/tick mark from Use simple file sharing [Recommended].
> ...



Have done the above but my problem is still there


i M myself a administrator.
i have a big problem my drive is not opening.
This all happened 'coz of PERMISSIONS.
i Just have right clicked 1 drive & have gone to SECURITY TAB & then EDITED PERMISION in permission i TICKED DENY {FUll CONTROL} & THEN APPLIED.

The bellow image (please note I am using Xp pro and have install security tab as according to sakumar79 )will help u better.

*i38.tinypic.com/2r7wto5.png 



So Now i just cant open my drive whenever is try to open that drive it is telling that ACCESS IS DENIED.
& whne i m going to try that same thing & give ACCESS, when i right click the SECURITY TAB is mising.


Plzz help wat should i do !!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

is that screenshot from your pc .. if yes uninstall any kind of 3rd part OS customization pack first. boot into safe mode .. either log in as admin or an account with administrative privileges .. now make sure simple files and folder sharing is disabled in order to access security tab .. on the security tab under Group/User names you can see the names of the admin account/ all other account with admin privileges - change the option ( allow / deny ) accordingly.

or use this command - say the hdd partition is D :


```
cacls D: /T /G username:F
```


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2012)

hey doesnt look like thats win xp
change the date as well?


----------

